# GSD pup's ears standing up yesterday, but not 2day?



## Buzzooka Joe (Sep 29, 2011)

My 7 week old GSD pup got his ears all the way up all day yesterday.. Today, one of them is floppy? Is that normal?


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes. Until the pup goes through the teething process they may do lots of things. They may go up and down several times, go up and stay up, or not go up at all untill the teething is over.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Your pup is 7 weeks old for cryin out loud. Don't worry until
he is 5 months old.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

totally normal. What PaddyD said.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Yup, perfectly normal! Nothing to get alarmed about.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ahh, the Dance of the Ears. I so miss that phase. For a while my pup was signaling a right turn. Keep providing lots of things to chew like raw knuckle bones, bully sticks, things like that. During teething, I froze whole raw carrots for chew toys- they fit into those hard to reach back spaces. You can also tie a knot in a washcloth, get it wet and then freeze it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Take lots of pictures of him with one ear up and one down, those endearing pics are a normal part of a german shepherds puppyhood and will bring back very special memories later.


----------



## liko and xavian's Mom (Sep 30, 2011)

Those are some of my favorite memories of "my boys". Trying to control those huge ears. So cute and adorable. Do not worry about your puppy's ears. They will stand. One of the cutest pix I have of my Liko as a puppy is one where his ears are forming a triangle at the top of his head.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

I think have about 12 hour window today on my pup for one ear up and the other one down. Yesterday his first ear went up and down at least 20 times, today its fully up, and the other ear is doing the same today. 

My older GSD both ears went up at the same day at 9 weeks and never went back down.


----------



## Buzzooka Joe (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the insight. Im learning a lot from this forum!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

BlackJack said:


> I think have about 12 hour window today on my pup for one ear up and the other one down. Yesterday his first ear went up and down at least 20 times, today its fully up, and the other ear is doing the same today.
> 
> My older GSD both ears went up at the same day at 9 weeks and never went back down.


Abby's didn't go up until 4 months but baby look at her now.


----------

